
A Repellant Musk (2017) - coleifer
https://www.currentaffairs.org/2017/07/a-repellent-musk
======
chmaynard
“It’s natural that Trump and Musk would have gotten along so well together.
Each maintains the delusion that the world would be better off if they were
calling all the shots.” Fun read.

